

Coding Guidelines - rttlesnke
http://www.rudbek.com/Code_gui.htm

======
nate_martin
Not sure if I agree with the section about curly braces being vertically
aligned. I have seen production code with both and it honestly comes down to
personal preference. If you think about aligning the start of the function/if
with the closing curly brace it kind of has the same effect as stacking the
curly braces.

------
glitchdout
> When using a constant in a comparison expression, always place the constant
> on the left side of the comparison operator.

So, Yoda conditions, hm? I disagree on this one, your compiler should give you
a warning about it.

But it doesn't matter, really. Guidelines themselves don't matter much. What
matters is having them and sticking to them.

------
chidochidochido
Do you use any static analysis tool to verify these rules? For example, in the
company that I work for we use MISRA C along with PC-lint (with some MISRA
add-ons)

